# Light from Death Note



## StateOfDaniel (Oct 11, 2012)

So I was arguing with a friend today and he claimed that Light from Death Note was an ENTJ. I thought about it and I think that he was INTJ or maybe even INTP, I can't really see how he could be an E. I mean he's good with people but he kinda hates having to work with people because they can't keep up with him.
So what do you guys think.

By the way, are there any other good animes/mangas that are good for Ni people. I read both death note and monster and after reading those, most plot lines don't cut it for me anymore.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

@_StateOfDaniel_
I can see the argument for being XNTJ
The functions seem all wrong to call him INTP, he is "driven to goals" not "driven to understanding". ergo use of Te.
Forgetting the word social, how proactive is Light to keeping his goal in mind and sensitive to objective information that tell's him where he's at, and acting on it...
vs
His desire to use knowledge (not solve/create knowledge) and see how applicable new and old understanding is (ergo the rules of the notebook/death gods) with clever plots.

In my mind, Light has very strong Te and Ni... but until he became crazed with his new power his persona did no allude to a goal driven person (more a desire for intellectualism that can change his reality).

In my opinion, Light is an INTJ that was handed a situation that called for a lot of Te.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I've heard him as an INTP.

But you're always going to get variances with typing fictional characters since people interpret them differently and they're not exactly able to take the MBTI themselves.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> I've heard him as an INTP.
> 
> But you're always going to get variances with typing fictional characters since people interpret them differently and they're not exactly able to take the MBTI themselves.


...but on the whole, where is the average?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm somewhat torn between the two different NTJ's... 

I initially believed ENTJ but once I read some good INTJ arguments I just dunno... but yea, definitely not an NTP... at all...

Honestly though, I still lean towards ENTJ just because I see more Te than Ni, but what Thomas said could be true. After I met an INFJ in real life I could really see INTJ in the beginning now that I've seen Ni in a person. But at the same time, Light reminds me of a smarter and more driven version of my older cousin who is ENTJ. So, I still lean towards ENTJ but I could be swayed either way.


----------



## Rayos (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, when you have Ni-Te, the Te works for Ni, using its abilities to make the Ni-user's dreams a reality. With Te-Ni, Ni does the working for Te. It creates ideas, plans, what-have-you, so that the Te-user can take control of the environment. 

I would say Light's pretty introverted, but it's been a while since I watched the show so I'm not totally sure.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Light isn't NT. He's INFJ.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

hela said:


> Light isn't NT. He's INFJ.


?


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Light was hyper-focused on purging the world of evil and creating some kind of utopia of goodness with himself as a god. He had Fe up the ass and constantly manipulated people in such a way that no one had a clue that he was an enormous douche.

INTJs tend to be madly in love with efficiency. If he, at any point, used the Death Note to smite people who, say, held up public transit, then you might have a good argument for INTJ.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

L said:


> ?


Like @Perhaps said, Fe everywhere. Definitely Ni, but I'd say Ti rather than Te as well. Hence, INFJ.


----------



## ToriKago (Nov 29, 2011)

StateOfDaniel said:


> So I was arguing with a friend today and he claimed that Light from Death Note was an ENTJ. I thought about it and I think that he was INTJ or maybe even INTP, I can't really see how he could be an E. I mean he's good with people but he kinda hates having to work with people because they can't keep up with him.
> So what do you guys think.
> 
> By the way, are there any other good animes/mangas that are good for Ni people. I read both death note and monster and after reading those, most plot lines don't cut it for me anymore.


I think that Light is an ENTJ and not an INTJ mainly because ENTJs have inferior Fi. This manifests in Light with his extremely single minded views of morality, ie., "Those who don't believe that Kira is good are evil themselves!". Not to say that people with inferior Fi are all like that. Also, extraversion vs introversion isn't as simple as 'social vs loner'. It's more about where a certain function's primary focus is directed. 

And Serial Experiments Lain struck me as a very 'Ni' type anime. I just finished it and loved it.


----------



## xxsnowflakexx (Nov 6, 2012)

I think he is a Ti+Fe dom.
Abnormal confident with his own logic and follow the social value:"killer should die".


----------



## knightSquall (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know. He is an intj or intp (at the beginning) that goes through big changes, as you already know, so he probably isn't intj/intp anymore by the end. 

I haven't watched too much anime, nor read much manga, but I think I have seen some of the best among the few I saw. Death Note is great, but it is not the only one. Another one I found very good was Fullmetal Alchemist (the original, not the FMA "Brotherhood" re-release). I am also a fan of the story in Naruto Shippuden, but it is definitely nowhere near as deep as Death Note. If you wanted to read manga I would still recommend Naruto though. Even if it is not as deep as Death Note, the story and the characters are good overall, and as it progresses, it only gets better. If you want to watch anime I recommend Fullmetal Alchemist for sure. It can't be compared with Death Note's story because it is very different in nature, but in general, I found FMA as interesting as Death Note in terms of story. Also, I have heard Neon Genesis Evangelion is very good too, but I never watched it, and I watched some episodes of one named "Big O", which had a giant robot in it and felt somewhat Batman like, but more unpredictable and mysterious in nature, kind of like Death Note. I only watched a few scathered episodes of that one, so I don't really know how good it was. Basically, I recommend fullmetal alchemist, naruto from narutoget dot com (or just read the manga at mangahere), and even that one (big o) I didn't watch much of, it seemed very good.

As a separate recommendation, if you really just want a really good and deep story to make you think and wonder, then I recommend playing the PC rpg Planescape Torment. In terms of thought-provoking story, that is easily some of the best I read/played through/watched.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I've always seen Light as an INTJ. It's been a while since I've watched the anime so I can't give specific examples. And I've never read the manga.


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

I see INTJ primarily. ENTJ could be there, but the way his thinks wouldn't suggest extraversion. He doesn't necessarily want to recharge with other people. He just has good people skills. He's very goal driven (e.g. "I will become... God of the New World.") He's an INTJ by my diagnosis. First time we've ever seen an INTJ villain, eh? I think that having an INTP deuteragonist (L) was a very good idea on Obata's part. INTJ vs. INTP. Light only won because L had no way of knowing about a Shinigami. INTPs are still better.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Like others have said, INJ.

I've made a strong argument before for him being an INFJ, but lately I've had a few epiphanies about JCF that has led me to conclude he is probably an INTJ after all.

Which, honestly, is a good thing - with the popularity of this manga/anime being so prolific, we finally have a very excellent case study to use as a base for seeing into the life and mind of an INTJ. Not that there aren't others as well, but it has been my experience that Light is less contested and more widely accepted as being an INTJ by the general public, and so, basing one's understanding on this character, you're probably not going to face as much controversy. Assuming you at least grasp the basics of MBTI itself first.


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

I am for ENTJ. I know some real life INTJ criminals and Light doesn't correlate with them. He does correlate with some unstable real-life ENTJs.


----------



## prcrichton (Jun 6, 2017)

I know this probably doesn't belong here, but here's what I think, tell me if you agree, on Lights enneagram:
so/sp: He definitely has intimacy as his weakest. I mean the whole thing he does is a social thing, for the world, plus he watches the news which I would say is an indicator his social instinct is more developed. Also self preservation because remember he talked about good sleep for longevity, plus he think a lot about his healths and doesn't like to take risks unless he has to (I don't think so but correct me if I'm wrong) 
Dominant enneagram: 5w4
He's definitely a 5. I mean he's always in his head and imagines becoming god; from what I've read that totally classifies five. I doesn't want to worry about other people. I would say wing 4 because he's extremely independent. He also definitely integrates to 8 a lot, and at the end when he's losing his mind, I'd say he's integrating to 7 because he's being quite extreme, laughing, and talking about the people who've loved him. For health, it definitely changes throughout the show, and as the shinigami said (I forget the name lol, the first one), it was bad luck for him to him to have picked up the death note, his health goes lower and lower as stress comes through; killing people is not a generally healthy thing which I picked up when I heard this, but again I don't think it actually changes too much, see if you can remember anything.
For his tritype, I guess 5w4, 1w9, 8w9


----------



## prcrichton (Jun 6, 2017)

Actually, I wanna say sp/so


----------



## visceral (Apr 11, 2017)

Light intj
L intp


look at how they talk/present themselves in public
the distinction is so clear


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Light was very obsessively "it's all me, only I can do this, everybody else is irrelevant". He could have gotten followers, in fact with every person that got involved, against him or with him he got more annoyed because it complicated things. He was happy to work soley within himself forever with no plan to get followers. The first thing ENTJ's do when they seize power is amass followers that know exactly who they are and acknowledge their greatness.


----------



## thatweirdnerd (Jun 24, 2017)

Light shows both signs of a crazed INTJ and an ENTJ, I believe the reason of conflict here is his instant personality changes, which is his role-playing ability. To be able to that.. well, I'd say high Te but I'm not sure.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

My wife who is an ISFJ anime freak said light is definitely an INTP and did everything exactly as I would lol

If light was an INTJ he wouldn't need the motivation that he had (parents expectations) to be good at school. Being good at school was entirely to get people to leave him alone. He didn't get any self satisfaction from being good at school what-so-ever!

My wife said she hates INTJ's so much and loves light and L, so that's proof lol!

p.s. I don't think he seemed crazed at all... he seemed like a normal person in an extraordinary situation.


----------



## HeadofHudet (Jun 7, 2015)

I immediate guess when I watched the series the first time was ENTJ, but I've long since settled on INTJ. His relationship with L seems to be the perfect example of how far INTJ-INTP contrasts and similarities can go in fiction.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

huh? Isn't this a fictional character?


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

knifey said:


> My wife who is an ISFJ anime freak said light is definitely an INTP and did everything exactly as I would lol
> 
> If light was an INTJ he wouldn't need the motivation that he had (parents expectations) to be good at school. Being good at school was entirely to get people to leave him alone. He didn't get any self satisfaction from being good at school what-so-ever!
> 
> ...


What an argument. 

Light is an entj/

mbti comparison death notes entj and intj/


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

I would say ENTJ. There are certainly parts of his personality I can relate with, but it seems to me, like Raymond Reddington he got a kick out of being with people. Like with Rey Penber and him writing their names down on the death note. He CLEARLY enjoyed that.


----------



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

Light = ENTJ
L = INTP
Near = INTJ


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

knifey said:


> My wife who is an ISFJ anime freak said light is definitely an INTP and did everything exactly as I would lol
> 
> My wife said she hates INTJ's so much and loves light and L, so that's proof lol!


I don't see how that's a good argument in an internet discuission where nobody really knows you or your wife 

I think that Light is an TE. He is so bullheaded and such a straight-thinker, that's a trademark for extroverted thinking. Besides, I don't think an INTP would want so much responsibilty while Light literelly wants to become a God. 

And. An INTP would spend weeks thinking about how to really make the most use out of the death note and it would be likely that he wouldn't be doing anything at all with it, because he over-analyzes the whole time. I mean, it's about taking a life, nothing any NP would take light-hearted.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

EidolonAlpha said:


> I don't see how that's a good argument in an internet discuission where nobody really knows you or your wife


lol




> And. An INTP would spend weeks thinking about how to really make the most use out of the death note and it would be likely that he wouldn't be doing anything at all with it, because he over-analyzes the whole time. I mean, it's about taking a life, nothing any NP would take light-hearted.


I wouldn't. I don't over-analyse much at all. I did when I was younger and was full of self doubt. Now I think everything will work out, because I'm generally fantastic. I would start small, with something I knew needed to be killed while I worked out more complex plans that had more impact. Mob bosses and known murderers don't need anything thought.


----------



## Cowboy Tanaka (Jul 16, 2017)

I think he may be an INTJ for he is control at ive and shows no feelings, he is also intelligent and wants to accomplish his target. He is definitely not an ENT for he has a introvert thinking and feeling


----------



## Cowboy Tanaka (Jul 16, 2017)

Why I'm I seeing you in every single post?


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

Light/Kira is the ENTJ to Near's INTJ - it's definitely what I always saw. He has been known for his occasional outbursts and outright charm.

https://zombiesruineverything.com/2013/07/30/mbti-comparison-death-notes-entj-and-intj/

Tis pretty well explained here.


----------

